

Why the Chrome Web Store Sucks - klarrimore
http://www.firertc.com/blog/why-the-chrome-web-store-sucks

======
danprime
Well said! I have a few apps on the store and completely agree. It's 2015! Why
can't the platform email/notify me the moment a user leaves a feedback? I have
to constantly login to the developer panel and check each app.

The stats don't make any sense and there's been a constant complaint in the
forums about the difference between impressions and installations (don't
forget if a user signs into multiple chrome devices/browsers those all count
as separate installations).

In short, I agree with everything you've said. It's not enough just to have a
place to list your app, having good store tools and user communication tools
goes a long way to delivering a good product.

------
simonswords82
I don't think the Chrome web store is something Google is actively moderating
and developing.

We added a B2B app on there a few years ago. Generated _lots_ of traffic, most
of it crap. About a year or so ago the traffic started to die off.

My guess (although this is completely unsubstantiated) is that Google realised
their Chrome Web Store was another free channel app developers could use to
promote their products. There's little upside for Google, and they would much
rather the developers use paid (Adwords!) channels instead. Just a theory...I
could be way off the mark.

------
Fogest
I agree it is terrible. And I have to manually check the Chrome Web Stores
developer panel to actually find out if anyone has left any user feedback
which is annoying because if someone uses that to report an issue I won't know
about it right away and will look bad as I am not replying fast.

~~~
jjttffcc
100% this. We sometimes have feedback in there for a week plus. Talk about
setting you for failure!

~~~
Fogest
Yep I had multiple bits of feedback for my extension that were from a few
weeks ago stating the extension was no longer working and that was also
causing people to write poor reviews for it as it was not working. It was a
simple one line code fix, however it stayed unresolved for almost a month
because I had no way of knowing feedback was given unless I manually checked
the dashboard.

